# What Gauge Wire for Welder Extesion Cord?



## TomS (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a need to do welding about 40 to 50 feet from my 220V power source.  My welder is a Hobart Handler 190 mig.  Max amps input at rated load is 20.5.  I'm thinking 8 gauge would do it but am wondering if 10 gauge would work.  I'm electrically literate limited but my understanding on welder extension cords is that voltage drop is not good for the machine or the quality of the weld.  So what gauge wire do I need for an extension cord?  What's your opinion on two 25' cords vs. one long one?  I realize the wire gauge will be the same as one long cord.

Thanks,


Tom S.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.cerrowire.com/voltage-drop-table

http://www.cerrowire.com/ampacity-charts


----------



## RandyM (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Tom, Any chance you can get a hold of the manual for your machine. The manual for my machine clearly lists the extension cord requirements. My machine is a Millermatic 210 and I can run a 100 feet on a 10 gauge (I think, it might be 8ga). Just a suggestion.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 29, 2013)

One long cord will always be better than two short ones. Every time you have a connection, you have the possibility (probability) of voltage drop across the resistance of the connection. #10 AWG cable with properly made up terminations should work for you. Larger wire will be even better, though not always necessary.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 29, 2013)

Tom,

You can use the 10# and like Hawkeye said, stay away from intermediate connections.  If you're setting-up shop long term and will be doing a lot of welding at the higher Amperages, go with 8# in case you get a larger welder.   

With 10#, you're losing 2 Volts.  With 8#, only 1.2V loss.


http://www.calculator.net/voltage-d...ance=50&distanceunit=feet&amperes=20&x=69&y=8

Also, if you're buying a pre-made cord, make sure you get the right outer casing type if the cord will be left laying in the sun and exposed to the elements for days on end.  Indoor rated cords will crack/deteriorate quickly.  Here's a PDF that describes the cord markings such as S for hard use, W for UV and moisture resistances etc...

http://home.mchsi.com/~gweidner/extension-cords.pdf



Ray


----------



## TomS (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input.  Now it's time to go shopping!


----------



## master53yoda (Feb 12, 2014)

TomS said:


> I have a need to do welding about 40 to 50 feet from my 220V power source.  My welder is a Hobart Handler 190 mig.  Max amps input at rated load is 20.5.  I'm thinking 8 gauge would do it but am wondering if 10 gauge would work.  I'm electrically literate limited but my understanding on welder extension cords is that voltage drop is not good for the machine or the quality of the weld.  So what gauge wire do I need for an extension cord?  What's your opinion on two 25' cords vs. one long one?  I realize the wire gauge will be the same as one long cord.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



when running wiring in the shop from the panel to the recepticale   you take the rated load X 1.25.  this gives you the amperage to go to the chart with.   The charts are based on 100' runs with a max of 3% voltage drop.  If you go over 100' you need to do the resistance calcs.    
 So 20.5 X 1.25=   25.6    o the charts  #10 is sufficient for 30 amps    #8  45 amps   #6   60 amps.      

My 230 amp welder draws 39 so 39 x 1.25=48.75    I ran a #6 and it runs fine with a #8 30' cord


hope this helps


Art


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 12, 2014)

USED TO run 300 ft across casinos with 10 ga..still had plenty to weld 1/4 plate


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 12, 2014)

I would prefer the 8ga so long as the price difference is too much but the 10 ga should do just fine. Keep in mind that it is a welder, so the load it is drawing is not continuous. Actually the higher the welding current the shorter the weld periods should be. Check the cycle duty of the welder for this information. During the time you are grinding and chipping will allow the cord to cool a little in between.

Keep in mind that my thoughts are on the cord and connections over heating not any voltage drop damage to the welder. Not that I think that there would be.


----------



## TomS (Feb 12, 2014)

master53yoda said:


> when running wiring in the shop from the panel to the recepticale   you take the rated load X 1.25.  this gives you the amperage to go to the chart with.   The charts are based on 100' runs with a max of 3% voltage drop.  If you go over 100' you need to do the resistance calcs.
> So 20.5 X 1.25=   25.6    o the charts  #10 is sufficient for 30 amps    #8  45 amps   #6   60 amps.
> 
> My 230 amp welder draws 39 so 39 x 1.25=48.75    I ran a #6 and it runs fine with a #8 30' cord
> ...



Thanks Art.  I ended up buying a 50' #10 extension cord and the appropriate receptacle and plug.  Cut the ends off the extension cord and wired up the receptacle on one end and the plug on the other.  Works great and it was significantly less expensive than buying a ready made welder extension cord.

Tom S.


----------



## babar (Feb 14, 2014)

TomS said:


> Thanks Art.  I ended up buying a 50' #10 extension cord and the appropriate receptacle and plug.  Cut the ends off the extension cord and wired up the receptacle on one end and the plug on the other.  Works great and it was significantly less expensive than buying a ready made welder extension cord.
> 
> Tom S.



I just built a 10 foot extension cord for my fig welder.  I used 10 gauge wire and the 50 amp plug and receptacle.  By the time I was done it probably would have been cheaper to buy this:  http://www.eastwood.com/welder-extension-cord-25-ft.html
I did learn some things building it. 

Al


----------



## swatson144 (Mar 9, 2014)

babar said:


> I just built a 10 foot extension cord for my fig welder.  I used 10 gauge wire and the 50 amp plug and receptacle.  By the time I was done it probably would have been cheaper to buy this:  http://www.eastwood.com/welder-extension-cord-25-ft.html
> I did learn some things building it.
> 
> Al



I just made a cord up from Lowes. Good 10g $1.79, NEMA 6-50 receptical ~ $11 the plug I needed was ~$8, $5 for the "tight" plastic box to mount on the cart, a couple bucks for the face plate. I got out for right at $60.

Steve


----------

